# Ubuntu Customization Guide v2..



## Dark Star (Nov 24, 2007)

*Ubuntu Customization Guide v2*​ 
Changes are part of Nature so as with Technology.. Though this cannot be True for Windows and Mac cause the life cycle of a single Version is too much which is not the case with Linux.. Open Source evolve at very rapid rate and with evolution comes new & special changes ... Today with a hike in Linux acceptance its pretty hard for competitors to provide similar solutions at free of cost. Open Source is known for User Interaction with Operating System which cannot be done with other OS. Linux user can customize, create, edit, add files according to his/her taste..and customization is the part where Linux is one step ahead of every OS.. You need not to search for poorly written Customization Packs.. What you need is just follow the guide and pimp up your desktop as you like. .. The guide will focus on a particular area but you can customize your desktop using the way mentioned and adding your own idea...
With Gusty Gibbon packed with latest tools and great support couple with new gGun Gnome 2.20, I was adamant to write another Customization Guide..Since M$ launched Vista and Apple launched Leopard quite a while ago so I'll let you know how to customize your Ubuntu to Vista and Leopard.. Added with few new Customization that I used it...
I have tried to kept the guide as simple as I can so that even a newbie can understand how to make changes.There are few major changes in Ubuntu Themes and Icon Control Panel so please read carefully so that you can get everything.. 

_*  Points to Ponder*_​ 
This guide will let you pimp you Ubuntu latest Gusty Gibbon i.e Ubuntu 7.10 . If you don't know how to get Ubuntu the head towards Ubuntu download and download a copy today which suits best your system.. There you will will be prompted to choose location and system type. After downloading, burn the image and boot through it and Install Ubuntu in 6 easy steps...

“The themes icon set , wallpaper ,desklets, fonts ,sounds 
used while customization the Operating System are ® to their
respective owner. Copying, editing and use of those 
application are free and can be distributed without 
the owner permission.”​ 
Though I had used few Icon Links and themes , but this does not meant that your are confined to those only .. You can always use your own choice themes and icons from Gnome-Look.org..

_* Note:*_ Though this guide has been made to customize Ubuntu Gusty Gibbon but this can be used to Customize other OS which comes with Gnome 2.20 installed/optional..Though installation of particular software can be different.
So hold your breath and go through the complex customization made easy..



_* Installation / How To*_​ 
Installation of the themes, icons, cursors have totally changed. Now the previous theme/icon control panel, Cursor Control panel has been merged into a single CP i.e Appearance Wizard .. This is available with new Gnome 2.20 .. The Appearance wizard lets you configure your theme,icon , cursor, metacity/gtk windows border, color if supported by theme.. Apart from that you can add wallpaper, change fonts, change Menu/Tool bar Interface, and select the Visual Style i.e Desktop with 3d Effects or without it..
Installation in Gnome 2.20 is very easy as compared to previous version so lets take a look on how to install themes, icon cursor and other customization stuffs..

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/8648_nzdjn/Appearance%20Wizard.png​ 
* Installing Theme/Icons/Cursor:-* To install theme,icon or cursor just follow the give steps..There are mainly 2 methods of installing a GTK2.x themes,icons and cursor ....So lets take a quick look on both of the process.
_*
1'st Installation Process:-*_
 Download the theme/icon/cursor from given Source.. and Save it to Desktop..
 Note that the theme or other pack must have following extension* .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 .*
 If the theme did not come with the following extension you have to convert it into it... To do this open the Theme Archive by double clicking it.
 Now Unzip the the archive only if has other extension the the mentioned above and Unzip it.. Place the Unzipped Folder to Desktop..
 Note in case the theme comes in .rar pack then you cannot unzip it since default Ubuntu Archiver did not support .rar extraction .. To make your archiver able to do this open Terminal and type the following commands , make sure all the options .Under Software Sources are checked else it will not install via following command..
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install unrar
```

After you unzipped the non .tar.gz and .tar.bz2 archive.. Right click the Folder the is being Unzipped. and select Create Archive option.. Under this select .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 .
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/8649_gqpjq/Archive%20Guide.png​
 After you successfully created the desired archive Open Appearance by Right Clicking on empty Space and selecting Change Desktop background or navigate to _*System -> Preferences -> Appearance*_.
 After that drag a Windows will open with several tabs.. navigate to Themes Tag. After the navigation drag the .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 archive in the Themes tab Windows.
 The installation of themes/icons and Cursor will be finished and you willl be prompted to Apply the New Installed theme or Keep System with default/presently set theme.
 You can always select and mix theme/icon and cursor by pressing Customize tab in the Themes option. Navigate to Controls, Windows Border , Icons and cursor to set your choice theme...
* 2'nd Installation Process:-*
  The second Installation process is simple too.. Download the Icon/Theme/Cursor from give source ..
 The unzip the Archive ... Save the folder to Desktop.
 Now Paste the folder in these locations.

*Themes : - ~/.themes*
* Icons : - ~/.icons*
* Cursor :- ~/.icons*

_*  ~/ *_refers to */home/<User Name>*.. You cannot view extra content of your Home Folder..
 To view all the contents Point towards View option in the 1'st toolbar and select _*“Show Hidden Files” or press Ctrl+H.*_
 The Icon/Theme and Cursor option now can be seen under Theme Tab of Appearances.
* Miscellaneous Installation : -* This Installation Guide is based on Installation of different customization packs like GDM theme, Splash themes , Sounds , Fonts etc....

* Log In/ GDM Theme Installation  : - *Installation of GDM theme is very easy .. Just download the GDM theme from given location and save it to your desktop. Now click on Main Menu and point towards System then towards Administration and open LogIn Windows. Click on Local tab and drag you GDM theme to Local Window. your theme will be automatically gets installed and you can select it by clicking on the desired screen/theme. After next reboot you can see a new Log In Screen..

_*Download : Start Up Manager*_

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/8651_jxxzy/GDM%20CP.png​ 
* Splash Image Installation : -* There are 3 types of Splash Part that are used in Linux .. I'll let you know how to install and change splash of all 3 kinds. So lets take a look about Splashes :-
_* Grub Splash : - *_The 1'st Splash Screen that appear .. Its is mainly the Grub menu from where you select booting into multiple OS if has else will load Linux only.. Grub Splash place an image at the grub screen that add's eye candy to it ...The grub splash comes with extension *.xpm.gz* . To install a Grub Splash copy the _*~.xpm.gz*_ file to _*/boot/grub/splashimages*_ since only root user can copy/edit Root File system your need to gain root privileged.
To do this Open terminal from Main Menu -> Accessories -> Terminal. Type
	
	



```
sudo nautilus
```
 and press enter. A new Window will open which will let you copy/edit modify files of root file system.. Copy the desired _*~.xpm.gz to /boot/grub/splashimages .*_ Now to change Grub Splash you need a software known as Startup Manager. To download click here . Download the latest .deb file so that you can easily install it.. After the download gets finished double click the .deb file and click install .. _*Note : You must be connected to net while installing it .. Few files will be downloaded to complete installation..

*_ After the installation finished navigate to_* System -> Administartion -> Startup Manager*_. After it opens click on Boot Option and check *“Show Boot Loader” & “Show Boot Splash”* options under Misc..After you are done click on Appearance tab and check “_Use Color In Boot Loader Menu” and “Use Background Image for BL”_  . Assuming you have already copied the *~.xpm.gz* file select desired Grub Splash from drop down list under grub Splash Option.
Now Installation is finished you will see a Grub Splash after next reboot.
* Boot Splash / Usplash : -* Boot Splash or U Splash is boot screen.It is the 2'nd Splash Screen that appears. To change Usplash 1'st download the Usplash from give location. The Usplash themes comes with _*~.so*_ extension. To install it you need to copy the *~.so* files to _*/usr/lib/usplash*_ . Since only root user can paste and edit files under File system. gain root privileged.. To do this Open terminal from _*Main Menu -> Accessories -> Terminal*_. Type 
	
	



```
sudo nautilus
```
 and press enter. A new Window will open which will let you copy/edit modify files of root file system.. Copy the desired *~.so* to* /usr/lib/usplash* ..
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/8655_akzpn/Startup%20Manager.png​ 
After the installation finished navigate to *System -> Administartion -> Startup Manager*. After it open click on Appearance tab  . Assuming you have already copied the _*~.so*_ file, select desired USplash from drop down list under USplash Option.
Now Installation is finished you will see a new USplash after next reboot. 

* Note  : -* You can face few problem changing Usplash via Startup Manager. If you face problem that your Usplash did not change even after selecting different Usplash from Startup Manager.. To overcome this problem rename the Usplash you want to change to usplash-theme-ubuntu but this will replace default Ubuntu Splash so take backup before doing this step....
* GTK Splash : -* Gtk Splash is the last splash screen that comes after Log In Screen.GTK Splash are normal images thaT comes with _*~.png*_ extension .To Install download the GTK Splash images from give links and paste them under */usr/share/pixmaps/splash* since its is under Root File System you need root privileged. To do this Open terminal from _*Main Menu -> Accessories -> Terminal. *_Type 
	
	



```
sudo nautilus
```
 and press enter. A new Window will open which will let you copy/edit modify files of root file system.. Copy the desired image to */usr/share/pixmaps/splash* ..
To Install GTK Splash Open Terminal and type 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install gtweakui
```
 .This will install gtweakui which is a very handy tool.. Now after the installation gets finished open gtweak sessions from S_*ystem -> Preferences -> gtweak sessions*_.. Check Show Splash Screen on Log-In click on big thumbnail and select desired image..
Installation is finished now you can view new GTK Splash after next Log-In..

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/8652_ysgem/gtweakui_sessions.png​ 
_* Sounds Installation : -*_ Sounds are beeps/music that are the reaction of computer towards user integration. You can install different sound to do this 1'st download the sound from given location. The unzip the folder to desktop.. Now Paste the Folder to _*/usr/share/sounds*_  since its is under Root File System you need root privileged. To do this Open terminal from *Main Menu -> Accessories -> Terminal*. Type 
	
	



```
sudo nautilus
```
 and press enter. A new Window will open which will let you copy/edit modify files of root file system.. Copy the desired image to _*/usr/share/sounds*_ . To change sound navigate to _*System -> Preferences -> Sound*_ a new window will open Click on Sounds tab and change the cound you want to change.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/8654_hwj8a/Sound.png​ 
_* Emerald Installation: *_Emerald provide windows border when 3d desktop manager is selected. Emerald provide huge set of beautiful windows border to match you wallpaper and themes.. To install Emerald Open Terminal and type 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install emerald
```
 , this will install emerald. You can access emerald from _*System -> Preferences -> Emerald Theme Manager.*_
Emerald themes comes with *.emerald extensions..* To install themes download from give location and Open  Emerald theme Manager.. Click on Import and navigate to _*~.emerald*_ file and click open your new Emerald theme is installed .. In order to use the Emerald theme your 3d Composite Manager should be running just select the theme you want to use from Emerald theme Manager...

* Terminal Hack :- *To make Terminal transparent with/without Berly follow the steps Open Terminal click on Edit tab. Then select Current Profile, a new window will open click on Effects tab. Under effects tab you will notice background option. Select Transparency and adjust the amount of transparent desktop you need. You now has a transparent Terminal.

* Customization to OSX*​ 
Apple latest OS that is full of eye candy and beautiful sets of icon and themes. Customization of OSX is very easy and selective in terms of icons and themes as there are plethora of themes and icons sets present to pimp you Ubuntu to OSX...So lets start the customization .. The new version of Ubuntu hasn't changed in terms of UI by default so it pretty same customization in the beginning ..Here is the default Ubuntu desktop which has 2 Taskbars or Panel..The upper Panel is for navigation of Menus while the lower panel has option for navigation of Active Widows and Workspace..
Since OSX comes with One dock and sigle panel we have to configure Ubuntu like it only .. So lets follow the steps to configure ubuntu into OSX..
 The 1'st thing is we have to delete the lower panel ..Right Click on lower panel and select Delete. After that your lower panel will be deleted..
 The lower panel has 3 main applications . i.e Windows List, Workspace Switcher & Trash Icon.Apart from these three only Windows List is important.
 To get Windows List in Upper Panel Right Click upper panel and select Add to Panel..
 A new Windows will appear under Desktop & Windows option click on Window List and select add..
 Now you have successfully created a new panel...
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/8646_ewaki/Add%20to%20Panel.png​ 
Customization of the panels have been successfully done. Now we should head towards customization of Looks, Feel and Sound of OSX..
Since OSX has 2 flavor one is old OSX and other is new Leopard so I has selected themes so that you can choose a particular theme for OSX according to your taste.. There are lots of other themes too but I'll recommend you to use this at most and after you know how to change theme you can select theme by your own choice..
*
Fos OSX Old : -  *
* GTX 2.x Theme  : - OSX Theme*
* Icon Set  :- Clearlooks OSX*
* Cursor : - Shere-Khan*
* Emerald Theme :- OSX Emerald theme.*
* GDM Theme :- Mac OSX GDM*
* GTK Splash : - Mac – Splash.*
_* For OSX Leopard Customization  : - *_
_* GTK 2.x Theme : - Mac 4 Lin. Aqua [ Tweaked ]*_
_* Icon Set : -  Leopard X*_
_* Cursor : - Shere-Khan*_
_* Emerald Theme :- Mac 4 Lin Lepoard *_
_* GDM Theme : - Mac OSX GDM.*_
_* GTK Splash : Leopard Splash*_
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/8658_z8mha/Leopard.png​ 
* Misc. Customization Pack  : -*
*  Sounds : Mac 4 Lin OSX Sound..*
*   OSX Leopard  Full  Customization Pack : Mac4 Lin. [Highly Recommended]*
* Customization to Vista*​ 
Vista is the latest OS from Microsoft camp.. Promised a lots Vista fails to stands even a single..Finding Gnome 2.20 Vista theme is pretty difficult since developers are least bothered about it .. but still I find something that will match the taste of it ... So lets start the customization of Ubuntu to Vista.
Since Vista comes with One dock and single panel we have to configure Ubuntu like it only .. So lets follow the steps to configure Ubuntu into Vista..
 The 1'st thing is we have to delete the lower panel ..Right Click on lower panel and select Delete. After that your lower panel will be deleted..
 The lower panel has 3 main applications . i.e Windows List, Workspace Switcher & Trash Icon.Apart from these three only Windows List is important.
 To get Windows List in Upper Panel Right Click upper panel and select Add to Panel..
 A new Windows will appear under Desktop & Windows option click on Window List and select add..
 You can change the position of panel just click on empty space of panel and drag where you want to place it..But I will suggest you to place the tab in the upper side only..
Now you have successfully created a new panel...and customization of Panel has been done . So head towards configuring theme and other parts of Ubuntu to make it look like Vista...

_* For Vista Leopard Customization  : - *_
_* GTK 2.x Theme : - Vista Theme*_
_* Icon Set : -  nuoveXT 2.20  | Clearlooks OSX*_
_* Cursor : - Aero Cursor*_
_* Emerald Theme :- Aero Emerald*_
_* GDM Theme : - Vista GDM.*_
_* GTK Splash : Vista Splash*_
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/8662_bjoi3/Vista.png​ 


*  Miscellaneous Customization*​ 
Since I have been customizing Ubuntu from a long time I thought of giving few other and nice Customization. I have added few new customization : -
_* New Human Customization.*_
_* Dark Ubuntu Customization..*_
_* Peace Ubuntu Customization.*_
So let me start with my newly added customization .. 

_* New Ubuntu Customization :-*_ This Customization part will be focusing on providing new Human Theme, better icon and will provide with you new and better goodies..Panel customization will remains the same as you have done with Vista and OSX .. So head towards configuring theme and other parts of Ubuntu to make it look like new and improved Ubuntu...
_*
For New Ubuntu Customization  : - *_
* GTK 2.x Theme : - Default Human Theme*
* Icon Set : -  Gnome Elephant Savane  | Crashbit RC*
* Cursor : - Default Cursor.*
* Emerald Theme :- Human Tiger | New Human*
* GDM Theme : - Orange Ubuntu.*
* GTK Splash : Gusty Splash*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/8659_pcgam/New%20Ubuntu.png​ *
Dark Ubuntu Customization :- *This customization will customization will customize your Ubuntu to Dark Ubuntu providing your Ubuntu a new dark look that you will like a lot.Panel customization will remains the same as you have done with Vista and OSX .. So head towards configuring theme and other parts of Ubuntu to make it look like dark Ubuntu...
*
For Dark Ubuntu Customization  : - *
_* GTK 2.x Theme : - Dark Ice*_
_* Icon Set : -  Lynx Black  | Blend Crystal 2.0*_
_* Cursor : -  DMZ Black [ Pre-Installed]  | Shere Khan*_
_* Emerald Theme :- Black Centered*_
_* GDM Theme : - Black GDM*_
_* GTK Splash : Black Splash.*_
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/8657_jvul9/Dark%20buntu.png​ 

_* Peace Ubuntu Customization : - *_This customization will change the look of you Ubuntu and will provide a serene white look that will provide you peace while your work.Panel customization will remains the same as you have done with Vista and OSX .. So head towards configuring theme and other parts of Ubuntu to make it look like dark Ubuntu...

* For Peace Ubuntu Customization  : - *
_* GTK 2.x Theme : - Clearlooks Theme Pack.*_
_* Icon Set : - *_*Docang Icons*
_* Cursor : -  Default Cursor | Aero Cursor*_
_* Emerald Theme :- White Border.*_
_* GDM Theme : - White GDM*_
_* GTK Splash : White Splash.*_
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/8823_zshol/Screenshot.png​ 


_* Docks and Desklets*_​ 
A cool desktop without Desklets and a cool Dock cannot be consider cool cause main eye candy if being provided by these Utils only.. In this part I'll guide you Installing Dock and Desklets Manager.. The Dock I will install is the most stable and is frequently updated know as AWN or Avant Windows Navigator is the best dock available for Linux .. So lets take a look at the Installation Steps of AWN and Desklets manager I'll use is Screenlets since Gusty comes with Compiz by default user will not face problem with transparency and all....
_*
Note: Before you try to install any of them I'll recommend you udate your system through Update Manager.. *_

* Installing Avant Windows Navigator in Gusty Gibbon: -* AWN is a Fully customizable dock-like window navigator for GNOME. Awn is pretty stable and comes with some striking features so lets take a look on how to install AWN In Ubuntu Gusty Gibbon..To do this open Terminal and type the following codes..

```
gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```
At the end of the text add these lines 


```
deb *download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator
deb-src *download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator
```
* Now copy and paste the following codes in Terminal ..*

```
wget *download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/reacocard.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
```
* For AWN BZR do:*


```
sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-bzr
```
* You can install more applets for AWN by doing:*


```
sudo apt-get install awn-core-applets-bzr
```
Installation of AWN is finished you can Customize AWN from AWM Manager which you can Access from *System -> Preferences -> AWN Manager*
_
Here is a theme that you will need for AWM To install the theme open AWN Manager and under theme tab add the theme to AWN manager apply it and after next time you will open AWN theme will be activated.._
* AWM Theme : AWN Transparent Theme*
*www.imgx.org/files/8650_snqcq/AWN%20Dock.png​ 

_* Installing Screenlets in Gusty Gibbon: - *_Screenlets provide with some eyecatching desklets that pimp your desktop and give a much better look.. Screenlet provide a lot of desklets which work when 3d Composite Manager is turned On..So lets take a look how to install Screenlets :- 

Open Terminal and type the following code :--
  Code:
 echo “deb *download.tuxfamily.org/screenlets gutsy screenlets” | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install screenlets 
_*Download*_ Screenlets from [SIZE=-1]www.*screenlets*.org/  .. Extract the archive and place the folder at desktop.. Now open Terminal and type following codes..

 [/SIZE] Code:
 cd <path of the folder> 
Then type this

  Code:
 sudo make install 
Now you can access Screenlets from _*System ->Preferences -> Screenlets
Enjoy you have installed the best pimping utility ..*_

* Adding Screenlets in database : -* To add a screenlets 1'st download the screenlet from gnome-look.org or Screenlet home page and follow the steps mentioned  
To do this Open terminal from _*Main Menu -> Accessories -> Terminal*_. Type sudo nautilus and press enter. A new Window will open which will let you copy/edit modify files of root file system.. Copy the desired image to _*/usr/local/share/screenlets*_ ..

Now download the Screenlets from Gnome-look.org and unzip them .. Open _*/usr/local/share/screenlets*_ under root privileged and paste the folder under it you can now access your added Screenlets from Screenlets Manager i.e under _*System ->Preferences -> Screenlets

*__**www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/8653_0jhsp/Screenlets.png*_​ 


* Conclusion*​ 
Well I am ending my customization guide now hope you must have liked it and I am sure it will help you pimp your Ubuntu / Linux Mint Desktop... So here Ubuntu Gusty Customization Guide or Linux Mint Customization Guide comes to an end...

This guide is free to use. No part or whole of this guide should be reproduced without my permission. ​ 
Thats all for now. Hope you all will like the hard work.. Keep the reply and suggestions coming. Any queries ask. 

For Ubuntu Customization Guide v1 : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61020
Ever your Sincere 
 Dark Star


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

Dark Star said:
			
		

> _* Installing Screenlets in Gusty Gibbon: - *_Screenlets provide with some eyecatching desklets that pimp your desktop and give a much better look.. Screenlet provide a lot of desklets which work when 3d Composite Manager is turned On..So lets take a look how to install Screenlets :-
> 
> Open Terminal and type the following code :--
> 
> ...


**hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu & screenlets.org *are dead* *


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey this tutorial has made its way to digg also.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

@shashwath:u got it in digg too cool 8) and Nice Guide.seems ur with Ubuntu Full time


----------



## Garbage (Nov 24, 2007)

[size=+3] ULTIMATE !!! [/size]

U rock Dark Star !! []


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 24, 2007)

Are there two separate threads for Ubuntu customization guide or am I hallucinating??!! 

Shashwat, I suggest again that you apply for the job of Tech. writer somewhere. The writing and formatting skills you haf are outstanding


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Are there two separate threads for Ubuntu customization guide or am I hallucinating??!!


 he created 2:

the first 1 had a link to his blog post

the second this 1 has the whole thing posted here itself


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 24, 2007)

wowoowoowwowowowowowoowo


is this applicable to Linux Mint?


----------



## mehulved (Nov 24, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Are there two separate threads for Ubuntu customization guide or am I hallucinating??!!
> 
> Shashwat, I suggest again that you apply for the job of Tech. writer somewhere. The writing and formatting skills you haf are outstanding


 I guess he just finds it uncomfortable to write for others. I asked him if he'd like to write for our (unmaintained) site, freeme.in but without a reply.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I checked. That thread has been closed. My bad. Didn't check before posting.

@Shashwat
Come on buddy. You'd make a great writer! 

Also, I'd completely overlooked Mac4Lin edited GTK theme. What has been modded in that?

@GX
Yes it is.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 24, 2007)

@DarkStar,

You scared me man... such a long guide, thought its never gonna end... btw Ultimate guide.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 25, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> I guess he just finds it uncomfortable to write for others. I asked him if he'd like to write for our (unmaintained) site, freeme.in but without a reply.



I am ashamed that I didn't reply but since I am board student I cannot write frequently.. Just when I am vella I do these stuffs  and as far as job is concerned they wil ask me write continously and that I cannot due to studies


----------



## mehulved (Nov 25, 2007)

Dark Star said:
			
		

> I am ashamed that I didn't reply but since I am board student I cannot write frequently.. Just when I am vella I do these stuffs


That's fine. If you still want to write it's still open. And there's no compulsion or regularity needed. Whenever you get time.



			
				Dark Star said:
			
		

> and as far as job is concerned they wil ask me write continously and that I cannot due to studies


 You can always take up a part time job. Maybe try as a freelancer with LFY in your vacations.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 25, 2007)

^^ How can I join LFY as Part Time so that I get money too


----------



## mehulved (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't have any direct contact details but you could contact them and send in your articles along.
And could you please license your articles under some free license?


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

i cant add screenlets ... i dwnldd unzipped and pasted the folder but its not showing in the manager


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2007)

@imeow:below solution may help ?


> #  Dougfractal Says:
> November 23, 2007 at 10:39 pm
> 
> Good guide
> ...


 *tuxenclave.wordpress.com/2007/11/23/ubuntu-customization-guide-v2/#comment-1769


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 26, 2007)

As usual @Darkstar, your guides are very useful, keep rocking (rather writing should I say)


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

ahah no probs got it wrking ...  i think im finally getting the hang of this terminal though its making me terminally ill


----------



## adi007 (Nov 26, 2007)

First thing 
*U ROCK DARK STAR*
second thing
I have no internet connection..So will all these work if just download the required packages...


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 28, 2007)

@ adi First of all don't use large font. It seems as if you are screaming.I'll try to provide offline packages for it as soon as i get some time for experiments.

After customizing my desktop to Mac Leopard, I am not able to get rid of this theme. Even if i change theme to clearlook , i am not able to get it back. Also i changed cursor to small red type and now its also became permanent even if change it to default. Whats wrong ??????????


----------



## adi007 (Nov 28, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> @ adi First of all don't use large font. It seems as if you are screaming.


Sorry .Post edited..


			
				CadCrazy said:
			
		

> I'll try to provide offline packages for it as soon as i get some time for experiments.


Thanks a lot


----------



## iMav (Nov 28, 2007)

hey jus dwnld the resources and then add wen ever u want to


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> After customizing my desktop to Mac Leopard, I am not able to get rid of this theme. Even if i change theme to clearlook , i am not able to get it back. Also i changed cursor to small red type and now its also became permanent even if change it to default. Whats wrong ??????????


that means ur other themes installed via apt/synaptic are corrupted by having some icons missing etc.for that(gui method) go to synaptic manager and mark all those themes there like gtk2-engines-clearlooks for *reinstall* reinstalling will help getting things correct.
for cursor problem,install package galternatives and mark the correct theme(default or whatever u prefer) for use


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 28, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> @ adi First of all don't use large font. It seems as if you are screaming.I'll try to provide offline packages for it as soon as i get some time for experiments.
> 
> After customizing my desktop to Mac Leopard, I am not able to get rid of this theme. Even if i change theme to clearlook , i am not able to get it back. Also i changed cursor to small red type and now its also became permanent even if change it to default. Whats wrong ??????????



I guess you are changing theme from Windows Border .. Change the theme from Control  *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3491/Screenshot-1.png

Guide edited ,, Added new Screenlets link and new Peace Customization Icon with new SS


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2007)

No i am changed the theme not customized it

Installed awm. It is very much in the menu but when i click on it nothing is happening. Reinstalled still same story

What is the meaning of this command
wget *download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/reacocard.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

How do I use it on Mint? I want to convert my MInt UI to that of Mac. I installed emerald via synaptic but how do i "Apply" emerald themes?


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> How do I use it on Mint? I want to convert my MInt UI to that of Mac. I installed emerald via synaptic but how do i "Apply" emerald themes?


after launching compiz

press Alt-F2
enter this command


> emerald --replace


or

run a terminal
enter


> emerald --replace &


then apply any theme by clicking on it (there is no apply button)

get more themes from 
www.gnomelook.org

MacforLin
*www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mac4Lin+Leopard+Emerald+Theme?content=68409
T-ish theme
*www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/T-ish+borders+for+Compiz?content=42786
Vista-glow
*www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Vista+Glow?content=46860
Leopard
*www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Leopard?content=44814


to rwevert back to old gnome theme

press Alt+F2
enter


> gtk-window-decorator --replace


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

Emerald has been applied & now I get the minimize close buttons on the left hand side.

I also applied Leopard icons.

What about Widgets? I m installing screen lets right now, let's see if they work.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

You can also install the package: gDesklets from Synaptic for widgets.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> You can also install the package: gDesklets from Synaptic for widgets.


 Why are you so obsessed with gdesklets even I can see atleast 1 in your screen shot


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

Lolz.. I'm not obsessed with "gDesklets". Just mentioned. Another alternative is aDesklets.

BTW, which screenshot did you see them? I don't use them (except once I guess when I posted in the Desktop screenshot thread).


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2007)

Ho I missed this thread. This can easily be the top Guide posted here in digit Forum . 5 Stars Given.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok at last awn is working for me. Can you plz tell me how to automatically start avant window navigator everytime system is started.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 1, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Ok at last awn is working for me. Can you plz tell me how to automatically start avant window navigator everytime system is started.


Goto System> Preferences>Sessions , and add a new entry as "avant-window-navigator" and you are done


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 1, 2007)

Your Guide V1 is still lost in all the threads: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61020

I think both of them should be a sticky!!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 1, 2007)

@sashwanth put the link for V1 in you first post


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 1, 2007)

@charan thanks for info. 
When i start screenlet i get error message " Unable to start or connect deamon. Some of value will not be displayed correctly".How to get rid of this error


----------



## blackleopard92 (Dec 1, 2007)

link to background of peace customization please...

and  "GTK 2.x Theme : - Clearlooks Theme Pack." link is broken


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for pointing .. Fixed


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 1, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> @charan thanks for info.
> When i start screenlet i get error message " Unable to start or connect deamon. Some of value will not be displayed correctly".How to get rid of this error



I get the same error, how to fix it?


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Dec 1, 2007)

^^^
From ubuntuforums: this fix worked for me
Start CCSM (System->Preferences->Advanced Desktop Effect Settings), enable the "Regex Matching"-plugin and the "Widget Layer"-plugin. Click on the Widget Layer plugin and choose the "Behaviour"-tab. In the "Widget Windows"-box enter "name=Screenlet.py" (Without quotes).


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 2, 2007)

One more problem. Whenever i enable new screenlet i am getting multiple instances of screenlets(because i messed up with some setting) and if i choose to exit one instances, each one is closed.Also if press show desktop button with no other window open , screenlets disappear. Plz help


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Dec 2, 2007)

^^^
Right click on a screenlet. Go to Propertires->Options
there are many options over there for customising the behaviour of widgets


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 2, 2007)

Tried everything still not working


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 2, 2007)

Navigate to */home/<User Name>/.config/Screenlets *open the folder of the screenlet that is showing more than 1 delete multiple *.ini* files and keep only 1 *.ini* file  That will do the trick


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 2, 2007)

And what about my second query i.e. if i press show desktop button all the screnlets disappear


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Dec 2, 2007)

In the widget properperties->options
check stick to desktop


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ Already tried not working

Ok here s my friend's desktop

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/7552/screenshotdr4.th.png

I have few more questions.
How to align all the disk and folder shortcuts on the desktop to right side.
How to make computer shortcut to remain always above of all shortcuts.If i do it manually , it move to bottom after i choose cleanup by name.
The icons on avant windows navigator i.e. firefox,terminal, file navigator does not blend well with the theme.
How to make top bar transparent as the one shown by Shashwat.

Answer these questions.Soon i'll come with some more


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ 1. Just drag them where you want to place them.
2. Clean up by name will not let you do that so do not use that 
3.  I did not get please post the screenshot !!!
4. Right click on the panel select properties under Background Tab use Sloid Colour and adjust the Transparency you want 

Hope its done


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 3, 2007)

First of all thank you very much.



			
				Dark Star said:
			
		

> ^^
> 3.  I did not get please post the screenshot !!!


It is very much in screenshot i posted above. Compare your awn icons & my , you'll see the diff.After applying the mac icons all icons have been changed except those displayed on awn(see the screenshoot). Your firefox icon is different, terminal icon is different.

Can i keep close,minimize and restore buttons on right side of window as it is somewhat confusing right now

Also this previous question


> if i press show desktop button all the screnlets disappear. How to make them always appear on desktop like vista and always below any other open window


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 3, 2007)

^^^ Which Icon theme do you use?


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 3, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ Which Icon theme do you use?



Leopard x


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 3, 2007)

Mebbe that theme doesn't change terminal icons.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 28, 2007)

the formatting looks outstanding now..


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 28, 2007)

CadCrazy said:


> Leopard x



Checked .. The problem can be solved tempo. if you switch to Terminal via Dock icon of terminal only ..


----------



## gauravsuneja (Jan 13, 2008)

Installation instructions for Ubuntu users (Edgy Eft/Feisty Fawn/Gutsy Gibbon)

Goto System-> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager and open up Settings -> Repositories. In the tab 'Third-Party Software' press the 'Add' button. In the dialog window enter one of these lines:

 deb *download.tuxfamily.org/screenlets edgy screenlets
 deb *download.tuxfamily.org/screenlets feisty screenlets
 deb *download.tuxfamily.org/screenlets gutsy screenlets

depending on your version of Ubuntu. Close Synaptic Package Manager. Then press alt+F2 and in the dialog enter:

wget *download.tuxfamily.org/screenlets/hendrikkaju.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -

After pressing the 'reload' button in the Synaptic Package Manager you should find the package named 'screenlets' in the list. Mark it for installation and apply! Ready you are now.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

Superb Guide!

Thanks a lot bro


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2008)

cool guide.Installed and got ubuntu 7.10 working 2day.im trying mac theme


----------



## praka123 (Feb 12, 2008)

@sunny:Finally u installed  ?I remember u got some problemos in installatiano.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2008)

^^
no,i installed on my older pc with pentium D , 2 GB RAM and  954 GCCR with onboard graphix.
now i have 2 cabbies on one comp table.!!LOL


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted by CadCrazy
> @charan thanks for info.
> When i start screenlet i get error message " Unable to start or connect deamon. Some of value will not be displayed correctly".How to get rid of this error
> 
> I get the same error, how to fix it?



Don't know if you both get the same errors still but I added the fixes I tried out for gDesklets and Screenlets here.
*www.filledvoid.com/2007/12/20/gdesklets-not-working-on-64-bit-installs/
*www.filledvoid.com/2007/12/21/screenlets-error-in-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-64-bit-installs/

Although it is written for 64 bit installs I think it should work for 32 bit as well. Please let me know if it works on 32 bit installs. Im assuming you are running Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon.


----------



## legolas (Feb 12, 2008)

Awesome.. I just glanced over. Should help dummies like me tremendously. Will post after trying out these multitude of eye-candies! []


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 18, 2008)

good tut


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2008)

I installed Screenlets but the now playing widget does not have the themes that it had last time when I tried it on gutsy, I only have 3 as opposed to 7-8 last time, how can I get themes for this widget?


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 3, 2008)

Search on gnome-look , you should find a few themes/theme packs.


----------



## dtox (Aug 19, 2008)

one of the best thread and posts i have seen in a long time.. thanks guys!! especially Dark Star for starting this thread!


----------

